# WHO-Tube: Lancaster on Bombing Raid in 1944



## observor 69 (14 Nov 2013)

WHO-Tube: Lancaster on Bombing Raid in 1944

Excerpts from a rare colour film made from actual bombing raids during World War 2 in 1944.

http://www.warhistoryonline.com/whotube-2/tube-lancaster-bombing-raid-1944.html


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Nov 2013)

Saw this one.  Hats off to those crews.

Youtube also has the 59 minute version and a few other good Lanc vid's from WWII.  

Another great site with lots of info and pictures is the Bomber Command Museum of Canada site.  Great info on No 6 Group, No 8 Group Pathfinder Force, the Dams Raids, etc under the Bomber Command part.

I had the honour and privilege of meeting a wartime RCAF Pathfinder pilot (which should tell what RCAF Sqn he came from) earlier this fall on a visit to Camp Hill.  Humbling experience, along with a Juno Beach vet and others.


----------



## observor 69 (15 Nov 2013)

Just came across this  item on WWII.  Great  story and a great pilot.

"American Spitfire Pilot in WWII !! 

Just watch the expression on his face as he watches himself in recovered 16mm films. 

We owe a BIG thank you to men like him."

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=ie3SrjLlcUY&sns


----------



## mariomike (15 Nov 2013)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Just came across this  item on WWII.  Great  story and a great pilot.
> 
> American Spitfire Pilot in WWII !!
> 
> ...



Some discussion here.

1944 Spitfire Crash-landing first seen by the pilot after many years.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110832.0


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Nov 2013)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Just came across this  item on WWII.  Great  story and a great pilot.
> 
> American Spitfire Pilot in WWII !!
> 
> ...




We owe an equally big thank you to:







   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A Canadian soldier, an ambulance           Gen George Marshall                           Female factory workers
named Leslie Nicholas Burrell                   The allied military chief                        who ran the "arsenal of democracy"


----------



## observor 69 (15 Nov 2013)

Sorry about that E.R. You are quit right we owe thanks to the many that contributed to the end of WWII.
I have added quotation marks to help separate my words from the originating web site words.


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Nov 2013)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Sorry about that E.R. You are quit right we owe thanks to the many that contributed to the end of WWII.
> I have added quotation marks to help separate my words from the originating web site words.




No apologies needed, I was just highlighting the notion that we tend to glorify some individuals even as we ignore the fact - one we all understand, i think - that wars are won by the masses and, generally, only a tiny handful of key individuals, like George C Marshall, make a real difference.

I am awed by the heroism of the World War II aircrew, especially Bomber Command. But I'm also awed by the heroism of infantrymen, everywhere, and the _endurance_ of sailors - who spent their wars in unimaginably uncomfortable circumstances, and the dedication of troops, gunners and ground crew and all the rest, across all lines. I'm equally awed by the capability that we, North Americans, displayed in ramping up a huge and hugely effective defence industrial base.


----------

